# Cigar breath



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

So I am pretty new to smoking cigars and only smoke one or two a week...and when i do smoke, i am tired of getting the stink face from the fiance when she gets close to me, even after i shower and brush my teeth...

is there a way to get rid of cigar breath with after smoking a tasty stogie?

i will cut to the chase and go ahead and nix not getting married...i would rather gargle with turpentine than bring that up :hn:mn


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Listerine works for me. :tu Although, I don't know how much it works for her!!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

MrBlack said:


> ...gargle with turpentine...


The answer you seek lies within your own question 

I don't have a good answer for you, and recently becoming single again I need some good input on this question myself. Can't very well go herfin' with the guys on Sunday afternoon and then try to meet up with a woman just a few hours later...shower, change of clothes, etc doesn't seem to cut it.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Biotene mouthwash has always worked best for me. Nothing erases everything though.

MCS


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

try one of those tongue scrape things



MrBlack said:


> So I am pretty new to smoking cigars and only smoke one or two a week...and when i do smoke, i am tired of getting the stink face from the fiance when she gets close to me, even after i shower and brush my teeth...
> 
> is there a way to get rid of cigar breath with after smoking a tasty stogie?
> 
> i will cut to the chase and go ahead and nix not getting married...i would rather gargle with turpentine than bring that up :hn:mn


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I haven't tried it, but Wal-Mart sells smoker breath spray stuff. Right next to the Ronsons!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Try brushing with baking soda, and then your favorite toothpaste to get rid of the soda mouth..:tu

Then a Altoids mint.


----------



## lil_tyrant (Jul 7, 2007)

I always listerine right after then if i have the time brush my teeth making sure to get my tounge good. My problem is getting the smell of the cigar off my hand it just seems to stick.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've tried mints, mouthwash etc, but my wife says chocolate works better than those to some degree!? go figure!


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

As passed on to me by my general physician (also a smoker):

You can mask or get rid of the taste and immediate smell in your mouth, but you can't fix your breath really.

Breath specifically, is heavily tainted by what's in your blood, sinuses, and throat. Nicotine has an odor, and typically that's what the after breath is consisting of. There are also sub smells, which you can erase by eating and drinking.


There are two ways to get rid of smoker's breath with reasonable speed that he tells me will work reliably almost every time:

1. Intoxicate yourself with hard alcohol. Not the best idea if wifey time is high on your to-do list, but alcohol will help exude some of the tobacco smells. It will also help rid your sinuses and mouth/throat of bacteria that generate some of the nastier smells that can emerge.

2. Drink lots of water, eat something, and wait. The smell will flush itself out fast if you drink LOTS of water. 


Personally, I tried both options once and found that number 2 works best. I can eliminate all traces on my breath and mouth after 30 minutes. I also make bathroom calls every 5 for drinking 2 gallons of water. But hey, it works.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Want to have the taste of the cigar gone??? Huh? 

My new toothpaste is Tartar Control La Gloria Cubana!


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

I think this would make wifey high on my to do list


Silound said:


> 1. Intoxicate yourself with hard alcohol. Not the best idea if wifey time is high on your to-do list, but alcohol will help exude some of the tobacco smells. It will also help rid your sinuses and mouth/throat of bacteria that generate some of the nastier smells that can emerge.
> 
> 2. Drink lots of water, eat something, and wait. The smell will flush itself out fast if you drink LOTS of water.
> 
> Personally, I tried both options once and found that number 2 works best. I can eliminate all traces on my breath and mouth after 30 minutes. I also make bathroom calls every 5 for drinking 2 gallons of water. But hey, it works.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Silound said:


> 2. Drink lots of water, eat something, and wait. The smell will flush itself out fast if you drink LOTS of water.


Interesting... I'll have to give that a try. I drink lots of water daily anyway, so it wouldn't be anything new. Unless of course, I need to drink lots more than I already drink, in which case, I don't think I could take it.


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

Interesting that drinking lots of water supposedly helps. I drink a ton of water every day (I am a water addict) and I never have had a big problem with cigar breath or the taste in my mouth. If I need to get the taste/smell out of my mouth I brush my teeth and its usually gone completely so maybe the water thing is true.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Kngof9ex said:


> I think this would make wifey high on my to do list


Heh, not what I meant, but nice one


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

.... You could always get your wife to smoke a cigar or two??? 


... Good Luck! :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Hair of the dog.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a beard and I find that my moustache filters the smoke and it leaves a smell. If I smoke a cigar while I'm out, the first thing I say when I come home is, I need to use the Facilities, I rinse my mouth with the blue Listerine, I brush my teethe and soap my face around my mouth and hands, and I also think that drinking water and eating a heavy sandwich takes over the smell a little.

Jack<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Just smoke another cigar and don't worry about it! :tu

I usually use toothpaste with Scope.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Beer, lots of beer. God's perfect answer to so many problems

WyoBob


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

some henry clay mints and some febreeze


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

search works for me!


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I actually accidentally stumbled across a remedy for cigar breath this weekend. I chewed some Orbit gum after I smoked two Onyx Reserve belicosos, and it seemed to more or less eliminate the tobacco taste in my mouth. I usually use citrus Listerene, but the gum seemed to work better.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Listerine spray seems to work pretty good... :ss


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Last night I had an El Mejor Espresso. Went to bed, woke up and of course had the cigar breath (plus regular sleep breath). Brushed my teeth, but still had some left-over taste that didn't want to go. A couple hours later, I realized the taste was gone. I had drank probably close to 40 ounces of water in that time frame.

So lots of water might just do the trick! (Plus of course, regular breath control methods, such as brushing, gargling, etc...)


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 22, 2007)

mmblz said:


> search works for me!


is it better to resurrect a two month old thread or start a new one? :tu

i am just keeping up the tradition of this thread coming up every 3 or 4 months:ss

btw, i find it strange that if i smoke on the golf course, i don't have cigar breath at all after the round...i think the only thing i do is drink two or so Gatorades....which could be the hydrating thing


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

tuneman07 said:


> Interesting that drinking lots of water supposedly helps. I drink a ton of water every day (I am a water addict) and I never have had a big problem with cigar breath or the taste in my mouth. If I need to get the taste/smell out of my mouth I brush my teeth and its usually gone completely so maybe the water thing is true.


It also has to do with the cigar you are smoking. For example I refuse to smoke Hoya de Monterey cigars because they give me bad breath:w


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

hova45 said:


> some henry clay mints and some febreeze


:r febreeze on the tongue? :tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ok fine - toothpaste followed by orange listerine.
but only when the taste is bad and I'm actually trying to get rid of it.
not when it's good and I'm savoring it


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Brushing my teeth and some listerine usually kills it for a while. In the morning its just a waiting game. I'll eat something citus or heavy like a piece of chocolate.


----------



## lord1234 (Aug 8, 2007)

have to admit this was the first concern I had...and one of the first posts i posted in...


I always get cigar breath...seems drinking a gallon of water afterwards shoudl take care of it...

SWEET! My fiancee hates cigar breath.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Besides all the other ideas about wshing and brushing in your mouth, soap your hand and face with very strong smelling soap. And if your smoking in doors you might as well get rid of every piece of clothing you where wearing while smoking. its the clothing that smells bad as well. It becomes like a filter.


----------

